# Fuuu this cars are HUGE!



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I was checking out a few dealers as looking for a new car, went into my local Nissan in South Shields and there sits a '09 or '10 GTR (Definitely not a '11)

What a beast, these things are huge, it's probably old news to all you's but it's the 1st 1 i've ever seenopcorn::bowdown1::flame:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

size matters, ask my wife


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I will take your word for it Robbie, was took back when I seen it just sitting there in the middle of the car park


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> size matters, ask my wife




Big car small wiener? :flame:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

PMSL

bob


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I need a large GTR in order to carry round my unfeasibly large ****.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^ Colonel Sanders would give a fortune for a c0ck that big


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Yup, next to a proper sports car it is a right lardy bastard


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Thats exactley why ive never been able to feel the love for the new GTR!
 
bob


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Jakester said:


> Yup, next to a proper sports car it is a right lardy bastard


Even in that picture though, and any pic, you still can't quite understand how big these are until you really see them.

I dunno if it's just me, i've never really seen any 'supercars' apart from the odd Ferrari and this is by far the biggest.


----------



## nova5 (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah I guess I was lucky getting out of a Celica GT4, as they're pretty much the same size..but I remember first getting in the GT4 out of a vauxhall nova, now that was a shock!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

They are a very imposing car, all part of the appeal for me, it's a stunning car and I haven't met anybody yet that's seen my car and they haven't gobsmacked by it, my dad said "f£@king hell" and I've never heard him swear before lol!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Thats exactley why ive never been able to feel the love for the new GTR!
> 
> bob


And exactly why I love the GTR, It's man sized.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

countvonc said:


> And exactly why I love the GTR, It's man sized.











Sorry yeah guess you're right!

bob


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Sorry yeah guess you're right!
> 
> bob


You're obviously a bigger man than me. 

You won't worry about the recaro seats anyhow, so good news.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

There is no way this gentleman would fit in a proper GTR, luckily Nissan made the oversized R35 GTR, and it suits him just fine!
Good old Nissan!

bob


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I need a large GTR in order to carry round my unfeasibly large ****.


That made me chuckle


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Who is using my photo without paying me the royalties? LOL!!

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Who is using my photo without paying me the royalties? LOL!!
> 
> D


So who's the guy with you in the hat? :chuckle:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Jakester said:


> Yup, next to a proper sports car it is a right lardy bastard



Nice picture of Godzilla and his snack lunch


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> So who's the guy with you in the hat? :chuckle:


I didn't mean that photo!!

If you are asking Jeremy Clarkson, the cowboy nust be a BMW driver!

D


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> So who's the guy with you in the hat? :chuckle:


LMAO


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> So who's the guy with you in the hat? :chuckle:




:bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------

